# Theft of BMW 3-Series?



## virtualrain (Dec 29, 2001)

I am curious what the rate of incidence is on stolen BMW's vs other makes and how well the digital key immobilizer works as an anti-theft device. I suspect determined thieves are not deterred even by the Imobilizer (you can always tow or trailer such a car). Are BMW 3-series targets for professional car thieves and how often? Anyone know anyone who had a car stolen?


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Some stats*

From 1999, of 202 vehicles tracked by the NHTSA, the 3-series was 117th in theft rate measured by percentage of vehicles stolen versus produced.

--gary

Number Manufacturer model THEFTS PRODUCED %* 
117......... BMW............... 3........ . 97 56,197 1.7261

* per thousand vehicles produced

Issued on: July 20, 2001.

--gary

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/theft/1999finaltheftrates.html
or in PDF:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/theft/1999finaltheftrates.pdf


----------



## virtualrain (Dec 29, 2001)

Thanks. It definitely doesn't appear to be a significant target given its placement in the list. It would be interesting to know how/why they were stolen. I wonder if it is because someone left the key in the car, or the antitheft system was defeated, or the car was simply towed away and whether it was for a joy ride or by professional car thieves who strip them down for parts.

My guess is that the high theft vehicles (eg. Ford Taurus) are likely stolen for "convenient" transportation by the thief, whereas high-end cars are likely stolen by professionals for parts or the black market. If I'm right, then your risk with a high-end car probably depends on where you live.


----------



## PA330i (Dec 26, 2001)

Actually, cars such as the Taurus and Accord are stolen primarily for the parts. There are so many of these cars that there is an enormous demand for the parts. Theives make more money chopping the car than keeping it in tact. High end cars, like BMWs, are mainly shipped overseas, to areas like the middle east. 
As for the BMW theft figures, I would guess that in most cases the cars were hauled off by flatbed or were stolen by an insider with access to a copy of the key. There were a couple of old reports on the .org M3 board from people who had their M3s stolen (2 reports, as I recall)...in at least one case the owner suspected an inside job (i.e. crooked dealership employee).


----------



## virtualrain (Dec 29, 2001)

PA330i said:


> *Actually, cars such as the Taurus and Accord are stolen primarily for the parts. There are so many of these cars that there is an enormous demand for the parts. Theives make more money chopping the car than keeping it in tact. High end cars, like BMWs, are mainly shipped overseas, to areas like the middle east.
> As for the BMW theft figures, I would guess that in most cases the cars were hauled off by flatbed or were stolen by an insider with access to a copy of the key. There were a couple of old reports on the .org M3 board from people who had their M3s stolen (2 reports, as I recall)...in at least one case the owner suspected an inside job (i.e. crooked dealership employee). *


Interesting. Makes sense. I wonder if my local police or insurance company will comment on the matter.


----------



## steve (Jan 7, 2002)

*Lowest Theft Rating*

Gee, the Volkswagen Eurovan is the least likely car to stolen on the NTHSA list. Even the thieves know what to avoid!

(BTW, I own a VW Passat too, but the Eurovan is such a pooch!)


----------

